# New Patternless Bts.



## Anaconda (Jun 5, 2008)

*Published:* 
*Source:New colour morf off Patternless, Blue tongue skink, In Denmark.*

*9 babyes, 6 patternless and 3 "normal" looking.*


----------



## scam7278 (Jun 5, 2008)

that second pic is great


----------



## gold&black... (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow some stunning animals.....


----------



## bump73 (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh damn!!! I want one so bad love the olive colouring to them they look like short fat olive pythons with legs:lol:

Are they Scincoides??

Ben


----------



## -Peter (Jun 5, 2008)

Irian Jaya


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 5, 2008)

Yuck they look like an overgrown garden skink.


----------



## Anaconda (Jun 5, 2008)

The are hybrids. T.g.evanescens/Intermedia.

This will be a bigger project, than i thought in the start.


----------



## notechistiger (Jun 5, 2008)

I much prefer the normal blue-tongue skinks.


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jun 5, 2008)

*There stunning.*


----------



## bump73 (Jun 5, 2008)

Anaconda said:


> The are hybrids. T.g.evanescens/Intermedia.
> 
> This will be a bigger project, than i thought in the start.


 
Oh well we'll never see them in aus....legally.

Have to save my $$$ for a black one this season.

Ben


----------



## Tirilia (Jun 5, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> Yuck they look like an overgrown garden skink.




:? I totally agree... they look horrible.. for everyone who thinks they are "stunning", I reckon theyve taken an animal that _was and is already_ stunning and made it... Boring.

Good ole human tampering.


----------



## Anaconda (Jun 8, 2008)

> I totally agree... they look horrible.. for everyone who thinks they are "stunning", I reckon theyve taken an animal that _was and is already_ stunning and made it... Boring.


 
If you think they are boring, then just let people who don`t think that ,injoy the pics.

Then you have time to do somthing ells .

Here is some more pics, to se the different in the litter.


----------



## Anaconda (Jun 8, 2008)

More pics to injoy.


----------



## Anaconda (Jun 8, 2008)

This is from last years litter. Same male and female.


----------



## Tirilia (Jun 8, 2008)

"If you think they are boring, then just let people who don`t think that ,injoy the pics."

Its fine for people to like them  I was just expressing my own opinion of them.. they are sort of cute, but a blue tongue's patterning is part of what makes them so individual and unique.

I wonder how they managed it.


----------



## richardsc (Jun 8, 2008)

wow,nice pics anaconda,they look cool patternless,i see some are half and half pattern and no pattern,thanks for sharing


----------



## Anaconda (Jun 8, 2008)

That`s okay Tirilia.

I have been keeping reptiles for more than 33 years. allways normal looking animals.

Except from 1 patternless and 2 albinos Python m. bivitattus, some years ago.

I like both normal and morfs. With this skinks, I now have a very interresting projekt 

(in me oppinion) in many years from now. The genetic in this litters, are very interresting.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 8, 2008)

something different,ive kept bluetongues for 29 years and its interesting to see something out of the ordanary


----------



## Tirilia (Jun 9, 2008)

Hehe.. you know what Id like to see in blueys that would be really amazing? To pick out either the bright yellow or red or orange (from their belly) from their natural colour and make them all of that. An orange phase bluey would be cool..


----------



## Anaconda (Jun 10, 2008)

I do have one there is very orange, but I can`t get it on the pics . It`s damn nice to look at. 

To se it in the sun is amasing. It`s one off thoose from last years litter.


----------



## Helikaon (Jun 11, 2008)

Tirilia said:


> Hehe.. you know what Id like to see in blueys that would be really amazing? To pick out either the bright yellow or red or orange (from their belly) from their natural colour and make them all of that. An orange phase bluey would be cool..




im getting there Tirilia 





lol and anaconda they are looking stunning mate.


----------



## scorps (Jun 11, 2008)

if thier hybrids then your braking the law


----------



## Helikaon (Jun 11, 2008)

scorps said:


> if thier hybrids then your braking the law




well if that was to anaconda then no, because hes over seas. if it was to me then no because mine arent hybrids.


----------



## Anaconda (Jun 15, 2008)

That`s a very nice eastern you have Helikaon.

Will follow you breeding on them .


----------



## Helikaon (Jun 15, 2008)

yeah it will be interesting a few of my males were awake today and they have been fighting out in the enclosure outside, so i am building individual enclosures out there for them now and then i will just decide my pairings and introduce the females when spring comes around. just cant wait for that yellow one and the bumble bee to get to breeding size. will be some spectacular bubs from those ones i think.

cheers
H.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 15, 2008)

Stunning bluies anaconda...Love em


----------



## krusty (Jun 15, 2008)

interesting,what price would they sell for.


----------



## Anaconda (Jun 16, 2008)

> yeah it will be interesting a few of my males were awake today and they have been fighting out in the enclosure outside, so i am building individual enclosures out there for them now and then i will just decide my pairings and introduce the females when spring comes around. just cant wait for that yellow one and the bumble bee to get to breeding size. will be some spectacular bubs from those ones i think.


 
Remember, be very selectiv about who you breed together.

Bumble bee ? are you using ball python names. 



> Stunning bluies anaconda...Love em


 

Thank`s .




> interesting,what price would they sell for.


 

If I sell some, the price will be more than 1100 Euro. !

I did pay alot off money to get the adults and litter from Holland.

offcourse all depends if anyone will pay the price. A crazy person like me 

I got more than I expeted, with this years litter 

Im in no hurry to sell the patternless, like them to much.

I know they will change in colour in the next 5 to 10 month, would like to se all then.

The 2 patternless from last year, did that ,and is very good looking skinks today :lol:


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 16, 2008)

interesting...thanks for sharing!:lol:


----------



## Helikaon (Jun 16, 2008)

Anaconda said:


> Remember, be very selectiv about who you breed together.
> 
> Bumble bee ? are you using ball python names.
> 
> ...


----------

